# Be Careful Out There



## SliverPicker (Oct 23, 2015)

My sometimes cutting partner on this latest job got a 1-1/2" spring pole to the chops on Tuesday. Lost all of his upper front teeth and tore a 2" long hole in both lips. He didn't even know that sapling was there.

Don't let your guard down for a second. Please.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 23, 2015)

sorry to hear this. i have a friend that got hurt last week to. i must be lucky.......or super cautious.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Oct 23, 2015)

Ouch. Hope he recovers soon.

Stay safe...


----------



## bitzer (Oct 24, 2015)

Thats a fear of mine. Losin the chompers. I always think I'll slip on an oily part of the machine and bite it. I think luck plays a big part in logging. And being weary at all times.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 24, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Thats a fear of mine. Losin the chompers. I always think I'll slip on an oily part of the machine and bite it. I think luck plays a big part in logging. And being weary at all times.



LOL...being wary is very important but being weary is more of a constant. Maybe being wary when you're weary...?


----------



## Samlock (Oct 24, 2015)

They can hit you hard. A guy I know got a springpole to his nuts. He said the blow knocked him off for a moment. And that it wasn't a happy landing back on earth.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 24, 2015)

Local guy here a few years back got a viney maple in the boys, then up and out through his abdomen... He lived but hasn't worked since


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 24, 2015)

My mom worked at a dentist's office for several years. The would get 4 or 5 loggers per year in to have teeth fixed due to spring poles. The oral surgeon 2 hours west in Marquette got the rest that suffered more damage.

I had a piece of a 1/4" green limb come off of my chain two weeks ago. It hit me square in the middle of my left upper front tooth. I thought the tooth broke at first as it really hurt. It turns out it was just a bruise. It's still a bit tender to the touch.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 24, 2015)

Choker knobs

Always the damn choker knobs.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry about your friend SP. My son Cody lost his two front teeth several years ago screwing around with his cousin and it has been a real pain ever since then. The Marine Corps gave him an implant during boot camp but he broke the veneer off that this past summer. Back in January 1974 I took a spring pole to my helmet just above the brim. It didn't hurt me but it hit me so hard I remember it to this day.


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 25, 2015)

You dodged one there, dogs!


----------



## bitzer (Oct 27, 2015)

Gologit said:


> LOL...being wary is very important but being weary is more of a constant. Maybe being wary when you're weary...?


Quit checkin my grammer old man!


----------



## bitzer (Oct 27, 2015)

On a less fun note a small dead fall maybe 5-6 inches and 20ft tall shook loose from the vibration of my tree hitting the ground yesterday. It caught the back brim of my hat then my neck and down my back. It was leaned up against another tree and I never saw it. I was about 15ft from the stump of the tree I was cutting. It definetely rang my bell and gave me a reminder for the rest of the day. Im no worse for wear, but the fact that it came out of nowhere freaked the **** out of me.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 27, 2015)

bitzer said:


> On a less fun note a small dead fall maybe 5-6 inches and 20ft tall shook loose from the vibration of my tree hitting the ground yesterday. It caught the back brim of my hat then my neck and down my back. It was leaned up against another tree and I never saw it. I was about 15ft from the stump of the tree I was cutting. It definetely rang my bell and gave me a reminder for the rest of the day. Im no worse for wear, but the fact that it came out of nowhere freaked the **** out of me.


wake up call. don't let it happen again. i have had them to, i think its nature's way of shaking you......teaches you to be "wary"


----------



## bitzer (Oct 27, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> wake up call. don't let it happen again. i have had them to, i think its nature's way of shaking you......teaches you to be "wary"


The weirdest part was that it was totally un-related to the situation. Thats what freaked me out. I had all my bases covered. Escape route, obsevered widow makers, vines, possible catapult trees. I've had snags shake and fall before. Just weird.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Oct 27, 2015)

years ago i had a big pine snag fall inches behind me. i was topping a tree and heard nothing. dad was on the skidder and freaking out but i couldn't hear him. its just one of them things......but it does make you super aware.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 27, 2015)

Even though it takes me a day or two at times, I do my best to get all the snags down before any serious logging begins, Most of what I cut is ****ed over, over grown, unmanaged crap so there are always snags to deal with... and they ****ing scare me so I falls em as early as possible.


----------



## catbuster (Oct 27, 2015)

One of my guys took an excavator bucket to the head in September. We were working installing an underground valve system (basically an emergency shutoff) and he was signaling a blind operator, and didn't notice where the bucket was. It crushed the brim on his helmet but he was good. 

My personal favorite is closing my head in the service door for an excavator. And it wasn't an old, light one. It was one of the big ones on the E series Cats. 

I think a lot of us have close calls. We're not perfect, and accidents will happen, in this industry especially.


----------



## Skeans (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been whacked pretty hard by a widow maker the left side of my brim and top of the brim were smashed in, I got two teeth broke chipped one and bit the front of my tongue off, got knocked out, and a nasty bruise on my left shoulder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmc98 (Oct 28, 2015)

I had one last June. Was working up a tree on a slope below the landing. Saw WOT and muffs on. It was if God tapped me on the shoulder, cause I turned around and looked up and here comes a 30" 33' log rolling down the deck sideways straight at me. I had just enough time to scramble to the side before it rolled right over where I was working. Processor operator had his face in his hands, he was swinging the log and it dropped out of his grapple, Landed sideways on a downsloping deck and took off. He was screaming at me but could do absolutely nothing as I just kept working.
"Wary" is good, but having a BIG daddy upstairs trumps it in my book.

Be safe.


----------



## SliverPicker (Oct 28, 2015)

Knock on wood (as I pound myself on the forehead with my right fist) but other than a 1/2" diameter widow-maker-in-training that about impaled its self in my left shoulder I've never come close to cashing in the chips while felling timber. I once, due to a failed computer, almost went over a 50' cliff in an 8 wheeled Prentice forwarder. I managed to turn the starter which set the emergency brake. I launched myself into the seat and went on instinct. That's the only reason I lived since I was climbing out of the cab at the time. That one still makes me feel faint when I think about it. I was 20 feet from oblivion and gaining speed rapidly. If I could be hypnotized and made to forget that experience I would gladly pay big bucks for that privilege.


----------



## Frank Savage (Nov 3, 2015)

Will add to your ouch stories my own. 
Five years back I was set to prep some management in several acre mixed stand, first real forestry care from since WW2. Snags, too dense parts, wildly overgrown trees (given the stand), thick underbrush decimating otherways healty, emerging undergrowth. Underbrush had to be removed before any falling took place, because there is no point having to pull anything and everything from 15ft high, where the elderberries were finaly less than 1ft thick... Helluva mess in some places, a 120x70 ft plot yielded 5 tons of chips in removed underbrush-and still was some left.
Well, I was supposed to walk around there with spray and be on comand of a crew with brushcutters, when a pretty mean hailstorm roared over there. Almost no leaves on the trees, lots of damage, no matter if to mature stand, ondergrowth or to underbrush. At places, knee high layer of leaves and anything up to about an inch. So since leaving the undergrowth in the best possible shape was an imperative there, it was me personaly who was running around with saw blade on a brushcuter, identifying by bark and remaining buds what to leave and what to cut. I was pretty aware about widowmakers, but sometimes a half broken limb still holds its shape. And in one of the thicker parts, I just managed to lean into the brush as far as I could by all the force I had, to avoid a dead center hit. By luck, the crak was loud enought and my ears are good enought to catch it through earmuffs and over the brushcutter noise. The helmet was OK, earmuffs also, but I must had my head all in right armpit upon impact. I managed to continue for about 4 hours, but then called it a day and went home since I needed to drink, lay down legs up and rest for five minutes three times a hour.
Aftermath? Dislocated neck, top 8 vertebrates dislocated some 1/4" every direction, turned left and right by up to 20° (spinous salients were all over the place in the back of my neck and upper chest), pinched nerves for whole right hand and right side of chest-swollen as much as it was visible on CT screen set to show "bones only". There were places on my hand where I could cut to bone and feel exactly nothing. 10 days in hospital where I lost all mimics for several days, 4 months with collar 24/7, another 3/4 year until somehow complete recovery. Still my right hand has way much worse blood supply and having some troubles with it at times.
But 7 months after, still with the collar, I was falling my firewood and learning my right hand the skill all over again-I couldn´t join the facecuts at first.

SliverPicker-that is a nasty one. Killed in the woods by failed Windows...


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 3, 2015)

Actually it was a MAC...


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 18, 2015)

A guy came to the job site today to buy a wholesale load of firewood. Upon leaving he crashed his log truck. Short STEEP hill in the down direction. 34º F (as slippery as it gets). 2 inches of fresh snow on top of packed snow. His truck ended up in a crick and his trailer ended up mostly underneath his tractor. Lots of broken steel laying around. Logs everywhere. The driver walked with just a sprained wrist. He wadded it up good.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow. I bet he was a little shook. Lucky guy.


----------



## bnmc98 (Nov 18, 2015)

That doesn't make for a good payload. Glad he is ok.


----------



## 1270d (Nov 19, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 19, 2015)

I found out late this morning that the driver that hauled nearly every one of my loads last season rolled his trailer yesterday also. All he broke was one marker light!

Yesterday was not a good day in this neck of the woods to be a log hauler.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 21, 2015)

Here's a photo of the truck crash. It was taken with my flip phone so the quality may be a bit lacking.

The photo was taken from the direction the truck came from. Another 45 degrees and he would have been facing back the way he came.

Is it impressive when you almost turn a full long log truck around in a 12 foot wide road?

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/gallery/albums/truck-crash.1643/


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 22, 2015)

So this happened today, once again pushing brush trying to open up clients atv trails after I made my messes...
Snuck in low and peeled my foot off the clutch, drug it across the flood board then shot up and popped the missus out of reverse and into high gear, luckily the brake foot was unaffected, so I burned a little clutch until I could get her shut down.

No permanent damage, as of yet... some hydro hoses got sucked out of the dash area and messed with the pto lever (drives the winch) so for now it pops out every now and again, (yes I'll fix it first thing... only had one more turn to move anyway) Gots some nice gouges across the floor board... May have bent the shifter lever a little more, nad got a nice dent in the tin.



I'm thinking if I was wearing rubber soled boots instead of calks we I might not be posting right now, and there would be a skidder and backhoe for sale... Doc's told me if I break that foot again its getting cut off...


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 22, 2015)

We almost had a Northman Shish Kee Bob there. Dang, that coulda been ugly!


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 22, 2015)

Where's all your snow?


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 22, 2015)

Supposed to snow tomorrow evening? Snow don't last long at low elevations round here, and skidders is useless above a thousand feet here. Not because of the air or nuthing but the grade gets a little scetchy once you pass 700 feet or so.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 22, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> So this happened today, once again pushing brush trying to open up clients atv trails after I made my messes...
> Snuck in low and peeled my foot off the clutch, drug it across the flood board then shot up and popped the missus out of reverse and into high gear, luckily the brake foot was unaffected, so I burned a little clutch until I could get her shut down.
> 
> No permanent damage, as of yet... some hydro hoses got sucked out of the dash area and messed with the pto lever (drives the winch) so for now it pops out every now and again, (yes I'll fix it first thing... only had one more turn to move anyway) Gots some nice gouges across the floor board... May have bent the shifter lever a little more, nad got a nice dent in the tin.View attachment 463384
> ...



A few years back we lost a skidder operator that way. He was brushing in lopped off thinning and a sharp piece kicked up and took him through the gut. He bled out before we could get him unstuck.
Buy a Lotto ticket.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 23, 2015)

I've had em nearly get me in the throat. Like clutch in, foot on brake and the stick was pushin on my neck. Had one sneak up from the belly thru the floor and push my foot off the clutch. I push heavy brush slow now. 
Matt yer sposed to be keepin em off them trails anyhow!


----------



## TRTermite (Nov 23, 2015)

I Had a B I G oak tree in my back yard. Every once in a while I would look out and see people (students) walking around it. Then I would see a University of Lincoln van parked on the highway. 6 or 7? years ago I was talking on my cell phone in my backyard. Heard a bit of noise felt a breeze on a windless day , turned around 3/4 of the tree was on the ground 15 feet from me. I cut firewood that lasted a whole season after it cured. Tree broke off 10 ft above ground. this Oak was the result of 5 or 6 saplings clustered together then growing as one large tree. 5 or 6 ft in diameter at knee high. I am not good with a camera but may try to get a pic posted. what a weird sensation that was.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 23, 2015)

Random


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gologit said:


> A few years back we lost a skidder operator that way. He was brushing in lopped off thinning and a sharp piece kicked up and took him through the gut. He bled out before we could get him unstuck.
> Buy a Lotto ticket.


that has always been a fear of mine.......more so than buying it from a falling stick or a chair. funny the thing we are comfortable with and what we are not.

oh yeah, don't put an operator on a open skidder that used to a full cab, they won't watch whats coming for um.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 24, 2015)

Seems like pushing brush is what usually gets me, always go slow, mostly cause controlling the blade, steering and watching for obstacles is less then easy. but there be lots of things to look for, and you can't see everything.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 24, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Seems like pushing brush is what usually gets me, always go slow, mostly cause controlling the blade, steering and watching for obstacles is less then easy. but there be lots of things to look for, and you can't see everything.


Yep.


----------



## Frank Savage (Nov 24, 2015)

C#ap! Seems like this kind of accident is multipling like bunnies... Ten days ago near friend´s place, a skidder operator was carried outta woods dead. There was a 6" beech springpole (well, a limb stuck into ground upon impact) burried partialy in the ground and partialy under heavy, brushy top, hidden under some spruce leftovers. Once the top was moved by the skidder, the springpole smacked into the cab, right below shoulder line. Dead instantly, almost no blood or tear on shirt, but his left arm and chest were... Well, flat so to say... Left side of the protection frame to be cut off and made new and it is much wider and more enclosed design than what northy use.
Glad you are OK, with worn spikes and some bruise on ya and machine and nothing worse


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 25, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 25, 2015)

Only time I've ever been hurt in the woods was on the tractor. Woke up on the moving tractor with blood in my eyes. Caught a vine with the bucket and dropped a limb on my cranium. Stiff neck for quite a while. If doctors weren't such worthless, rip-off artists, I would have gone


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 25, 2015)

Doctors man, what a bunch of quacks


----------



## Gologit (Nov 26, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Only time I've ever been hurt in the woods was on the tractor. Woke up on the moving tractor with blood in my eyes. Caught a vine with the bucket and dropped a limb on my cranium. Stiff neck for quite a while. If doctors weren't such worthless, rip-off artists, I would have gone



The thing I always think about when I go to a Doctor is that _somebody_ had to finish last in their class at med school. Somebody just barely squeeked by. Somebody. I always wonder if my Doctor is the one. Maybe _this_ is the guy that failed anatomy three times before he passed with the minimum grade. Maybe _this_ guy is the one who kept dropping the scalpel during dissection lab. Maybe _this_ guy is the one who still has to look at the book illustrations of internal organs to tell one from the other.
It gives me something to do when I'm sitting in the waiting room reading three month old issues of Time and Newsweek.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 26, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Only time I've ever been hurt in the woods was on the tractor. Woke up on the moving tractor with blood in my eyes. Caught a vine with the bucket and dropped a limb on my cranium. Stiff neck for quite a while. If doctors weren't such worthless, rip-off artists, I would have gone


John i know a guy was in a body cast for almost a year because of that very same accident. very dangerous, please be more care full from now on my friend.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 26, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> John i know a guy was in a body cast for almost a year because of that very same accident. very dangerous, please be more care full from now on my friend.


Thx,
I'm very careful to avoid snagging vines now. Also I'm more careful about bumping into trees. Especially sweet gums. Bump a sweet gum and they rain dead **** down on you.
I'm more careful when I'm doing things I have no business doing!


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> The thing I always think about when I go to a Doctor is that _somebody_ had to finish last in their class at med school. Somebody just barely squeeked by. Somebody. I always wonder if my Doctor is the one. *Maybe this is the guy that failed anatomy three times before he passed with the minimum grade. Maybe this guy is the one who kept dropping the scalpel during dissection lab. Maybe this guy is the one who still has to look at the book illustrations of internal organs to tell one from the other.*
> It gives me something to do when I'm sitting in the waiting room reading three month old issues of Time and Newsweek.


It's never held me back any!


----------



## slowp (Nov 26, 2015)

I could go in to see a doctor with a knife stuck in my leg and he'd say that the problem was that I need to lose weight. I think that line is taught in medical school and probably justifies the high fees.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 26, 2015)

slowp said:


> I could go in to see a doctor with a knife stuck in my leg and he'd say that the problem was that I need to lose weight. I think that line is taught in medical school and probably justifies the high fees.


I have the opposite problem they tell me I need to gain weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## slowp (Nov 26, 2015)

I hate people like you.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 26, 2015)

I've gone in with pneumonia and was told to quit smoking and loose some weight.

Recently changed doctors, cause when my knee started hurting more then normal I was told to lose some weight.

Turns out it was a compression fracture and a sprained acl... but what do I know.


----------



## rwoods (Nov 26, 2015)

slowp & Skeen, if your insurance or wallet will allow, you need to size up your doctor before committing. 

On a different note it is funny how having a doc of the same gender and just a few years older than you allows those recommended periodic procedures to slide back a bit. 

Ron


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 26, 2015)

slowp said:


> I could go in to see a doctor with a knife stuck in my leg and he'd say that the problem was that I need to lose weight. *I think that line is taught in medical school *and probably justifies the high fees.


Medical term is "fatty boombah"


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 26, 2015)

The problem with the healthcare industry in this country is that the industry is exempt from laws designed to prevent monopolies (Layton Act etc.). All other industries in the country are bound by these laws except for one. These laws actually work as intended where they are enforced.

There's lots of hand-wringing and arm-waving about; "How are we going to pay for healthcare." Virtually no one is asking "Why is this so f'ing expensive." Obama Care is literally a tax to try to continue this charade. A last ditch effort.

Health care costs have increased 8.1% per year for the last 31 years. This means that health care costs double every 7 years and 3 months. It is mathematically impossible for that to continue in a world where wages have been stagnant or decreasing, when adjusted for inflation, over the same time frame. Period. Period.

Ask yourself this: Why does an MRI in Okinawa, Japan cost $110 when the same MRI in the same first world setting in the good old USA costs $1200-$3000? Japan is a first world country with the same medical standards as the US.

OK. I'm off of the soap box.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 26, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> The problem with the healthcare industry in this country is that the industry is exempt from laws designed to prevent monopolies (Layton Act etc.). All other industries in the country are bound by these laws except for one. These laws actually work as intended where they are enforced.
> 
> There's lots of hand-wringing and arm-waving about; "How are we going to pay for healthcare." Virtually no one is asking "Why is this so f'ing expensive." Obama Care is literally a tax to try to continue this charade. A last ditch effort.
> 
> ...


It's cause the Japanese have been "pre-irradiated", since they already glow in the dark, diagnostic imaging is much cheaper.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 26, 2015)

Truthfully, it's cause healthcare is a massively profitable business in America. Hospitals, imaging centers, surgery centers, and drug companies make literally billions in profits. Add that to the health insurance company profits, and the populace is screwed. If'n it makes you feel better, I can almost guarantee you u'r doc is making significantly less than he or she made 10 years ago.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 26, 2015)

rwoods said:


> slowp & Skeen, if your insurance or wallet will allow, you need to size up your doctor before committing.
> 
> On a different note it is funny how having a doc of the same gender and just a few years older than you allows those recommended periodic procedures to slide back a bit.
> 
> Ron


My deal is I'm just a small built guy at 130 and 5'6" and it works perfect for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Nov 26, 2015)

Skeans, find a doc your size and I bet you'll be left alone about how much you weigh.

SP & HS, I can't say much about the health care cost debate other than it seems that there are a few fresh billionaires or near billionaires who made their money off of "managed care" under the guise of cost containment and/or cutting. Some in my state have gone into politics - both parties.

Ron


----------



## slowp (Nov 26, 2015)

I am committed, and it will probably bite me back, to staying away from the whole medical scene. I figure what years are cut short, have been made up in time not spent in waiting rooms. I'll continue to work on being fat and fit and I now have to hork my lungs out and go for a walk. I'm on week number 2 of a nahsty cold. cough cough.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 26, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Truthfully, it's cause healthcare is a massively profitable business in America. Hospitals, imaging centers, surgery centers, and drug companies make literally billions in profits. Add that to the health insurance company profits, and the populace is screwed. If'n it makes you feel better, I can almost guarantee you u'r doc is making significantly less than he or she made 10 years ago.



He's making less and so am I.

Healthcare is so profitable because it is a series of monopolies chained together.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 26, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> It's cause the Japanese have been "pre-irradiated", since they already glow in the dark, diagnostic imaging is much cheaper.



Awesome!


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 26, 2015)

Skeans said:


> My deal is I'm just a small built guy at 130 and 5'6" and it works perfect for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Me too. 6'1" 154 pounds fully clothed. 

My saw with full tanks weighs 16% of what I do. Now that's pretty funny!


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 26, 2015)

That seems to be the fashionable illness out your way p. I talked to one of the sales guys at Madsen's the other day. He had the exact same thing as you.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 26, 2015)

OK folks I'm off like a prom dress. Turkey time in a few hours.

Be careful out there and don't choke on any wishbones!

Cheers.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 26, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> Me too. 6'1" 154 pounds fully clothed.
> 
> My saw with full tanks weighs 16% of what I do. Now that's pretty funny!


Lol its pretty funny when I'm fully loaded up with the long bars jacks ect it weighs more then me. And just to help with you west coast guys hope you're hungry 
A turducken 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 26, 2015)

That looks beyond good.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm ready to fall into a coma. Main chow is over. Graze remainder of the day. I hope the fn packers can pull their heads out of their asses tonight.

Glowing japs-thats killer.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ms. P, i am in the same boat. i refuse to play their game. [no offense John]

on the weight thing, i am also slightly underweight, must be a fallers thing. however, when the mrs. had her gal bladder out, the surgeon asked her if she wanted him to do some thing to make her loose weight while he was in there.
i was not there yet, if i had been he would not have been able to do it.......or any thing else for at least a few hours. i am surprised she didn't slug him herself, i guess she was doped up by then.


----------



## 1270d (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't have any problem accumulating weight that's for sure. Maybe start back with the camels again, keep from wanting eat all the time.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

just grab a saw, it melts off lol.


----------



## 1270d (Nov 27, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> just grab a saw, it melts off lol.


No time. I tried to get back on the saw, even half days. Then I'd have to process Saturday and Sunday to begin to keep up with the buncher. Unfortunately, our system works too well and we all fit our places in it too well to move around. Dark when I start, dark when I quit for the day.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 27, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> just grab a saw, it melts off lol.




It melts right off until you get around forty or fifty. Then it starts hanging on. It's either that or my wife is washing all my pants in super hot water and they all shrunk about the same amount.
Yeah, that must be it.


----------



## slowp (Nov 27, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> just grab a saw, it melts off lol.



Yes and I used to be able to eat anything I wanted when marking timber 4 days a week--10 hour days. But one wants to make more money, so one takes jobs that have less physical work--although it was melting off when I was working on a hectic fire salvage operation. Once again, I could eat like crazy and was shrinking. The trouble is, I keep wanting to eat like that. Oh well. 

It warmed up a bit overnight and if the ground isn't too frozen, maybe I'll start wrestling with blackberry vines. The gloves appeared the other day so maybe the powers that hide the gloves are suggesting that project start up.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm sadly still shy of six feet tall, but am also unfortunately now up to 193 pounds, or nearly 1/2 of an INU (International Northman Unit)


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm 48 and about 7% body fat. I think Mike is right: Its the saw, plus I've cut out most processed food. 

You eat processed carb type stuff and your insulin kicks in to counteract the sugar surge in your blood. The insulin overshoots slightly (as it must) and you feel hungry even though you have already eaten enough calories. So you eat again.

The "food pyramid" that they have been selling us for the past 50 years in the U.S. was developed by consulting the food industry. Enough said.

Want to lose weight with virtually no effort? Follow the lastest (one year old?) Swedish food pyramid.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 27, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I'm ready to fall into a coma. Main chow is over. Graze remainder of the day. I hope the fn packers can pull their heads out of their asses tonight.
> 
> Glowing japs-thats killer.



Stoopid Packers. Bears pass coverage was unreal.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 27, 2015)

I weighed myself on a digital scale before and after my 4 plates full of everything. I gained 4.4 pounds in about an hour! Purely miserable until about 2am, but it was worth it!


----------



## cat10ken (Nov 27, 2015)

The stupid Packers have slipped back to being barely mediocre. They can't beat the lowly lions or the hated bears. Damn!


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 27, 2015)

It just ain't right.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

Gologit said:


> It melts right off until you get around forty or fifty. Then it starts hanging on. It's either that or my wife is washing all my pants in super hot water and they all shrunk about the same amount.
> Yeah, that must be it.


great, i'm 43 so means i'ma gonna get fat now lol. dad got a belly about 55, maybe i can hold on that long. some years i put a couple pounds on in winter but it so hot in the summer here i will go down again. seems like if i'm busy falling i just stay around 160. weird though, in my early 20s doing 2-3 cord of fire wood a day i was 210.

you right silver, i have always been a low carb eater, i crave meat and hate bread.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 28, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> Stoopid Packers. Bears pass coverage was unreal.


I think Rogers has lost a step plus he has no one to throw the ball to. They couldn't catch anything and ran sloppy routes. Pretty embarrasing that we lose to them in lambeau while Bart and Brett are in the house. If it wasn't for all the bear penalties we wouldn't have even been in that game. That and Lacy.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 28, 2015)

Its as if the other teams watched some film and the Packers turned out to be pretty easy to figure out.

Maybe they should have had Brett suit up for one more home game...


----------



## rwoods (Nov 28, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> great, i'm 43 so means i'ma gonna get fat now lol. dad got a belly about 55, maybe i can hold on that long. some years i put a couple pounds on in winter but it so hot in the summer here i will go down again. seems like if i'm busy falling i just stay around 160. weird though, in my early 20s doing 2-3 cord of fire wood a day i was 210.
> 
> ... .



Bob was being kind as he didn't mention that you get shorter too - throws that weight to height ratio off. Ron


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 28, 2015)

I got hit by a car few years back. I lost a full inch.


----------



## cat10ken (Nov 28, 2015)

Off which end?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 28, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Bob was being kind as he didn't mention that you get shorter too - throws that weight to height ratio off. Ron



Yup, that happens too. It's part of getting older. But don't worry about old age...it doesn't last too long.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 28, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Yup, that happens too. It's part of getting older. But don't worry about old age...it doesn't last too long.


so y'all are sayin i will become a short stout man that can't see chit and is grouchy..........i will be dad lol. the glasses thing is already becoming a pain.....how many pairs do ya gotta have around to have um when ya need um?


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 29, 2015)

cat10ken said:


> Off which end?



Bottom end. It mostly came off of my left leg.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 29, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> so y'all are sayin i will become a short stout man that can't see chit and is grouchy..........i will be dad lol. the glasses thing is already becoming a pain.....how many pairs do ya gotta have around to have um when ya need um?



Still no glasses for me.


----------



## 1270d (Nov 29, 2015)

Contact lenses are great. I've had maybe a half dozen incidents with losing them etc in the last 15 years. Glasses on the other hand are always lost, always dirty or always broken.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 29, 2015)

Do you have problems with grit in your eyes at work when wearing contacts?


----------



## 1270d (Nov 29, 2015)

No. In fact, when the lenses are out you realize they protect your eyes a lot. You don't feel grit until it gets off the part of they eye covered by the lens, which in my case is nearly all that is exposed. They Especially protect from smoke, fumes etc. All around winner at least in my case.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 29, 2015)

That's really pretty cool. I would have thought that just the opposite would be true.


----------



## Frank Savage (Nov 29, 2015)

Yup, contact lenses are nice, but you have to have only dioptrical correction. Once you have cylinders (astigmatism), mainly with sth alike 90° main axis, you are toasted with them-shake, mess in the eye, little hit in the eye, water drop/raindrop in the eye-the lens moves a little and you can´t see anything. Whole picture squeezed into deformed mess. Titanium spectacle frames (mainly half-frames with tied-in lenses) are winners here. Keep sth to clean them a bit and you are OK. Broken? If you get such a hit in the head they are broken, you have other serious troubles than caring about spectacles and with these, you have probably no more troubles for ever, period. Well, stepping on them on sandy landing with caulks is something what will surely alter the optical quality a bit, but the frames will be OK
One of my best $300 ever spent-titanium half-frames on true 75% sale, now I´m more than willing to pay full price for these. No wear&tear, no staining, no finish loss, if sth bad happens I need at worst two pairs of pliers. After four years I´m still on my first glass in them, albeit I´m thinking about getting new. They flew from my face while riding a bike, were smashed when I barely avoided a 2" springpole triggered by wild boar I was chasing with in the brush... Still going strong.


----------



## 1270d (Nov 29, 2015)

I think I'll look into those Frank. It doesn't hurt to have some specs around to give the eye balls a break now and then. Contacts cost me about 250 bucks a yr. Maybe 300 after supplies


----------



## Frank Savage (Nov 30, 2015)

Lucky man, in some ways. Except for the astigmatism, my eyes are more than good for an airline pilot (tap tap...), but astigmatism makes a helluva mess. My lenses would cost about 500 bucks a set, wearable for 1 year. Lost one? OK, here we go waiting time 2-3 months, whole price again, plus all the trouble if a reposition happens. Plus, when sawing or so, I prefer specs all the way-if you get hit in the eye as "oh, $/it", blink several times and it is OK or so-so, that´s where the contact lens would shield you completely most of the time. But with a "holy c#ap, I might have to visit a doc" kind of mess in the eye and ten minutes teary blinking and trying to wash your eye in the stream, with contact lens outta positin, maybe some mess under it-never ever again. You need someone with clean hands and knowledge how to remove other person´s lenses. Alone in 500yds in the brush? No, thx.
Btw, a good smack can reposition the contact lens on its own. Have seen a guy experiencing this (not in the woods) and albeit he was OK after week worth of rest, it was not pretty when he needed to run away a bit and was so desoriented he was about as fast as Sleeping Beauty taking a nap. Hadn´t we been shouting on him luckily from the right direction to run to, so he could get the direction by ear, it could have been ugly. If you loose specs, you are without them-and you know how is it. But a repositioned lens, which can feel like a running powerplane in your eye is just a mess.

Titanite or how are called all those steel alloys with very high titanium content are also very good, some of them maybe better than the titanium itself-often there is more material, it is harder-ie. holds shape better, under bigger smack. And having safety plastic lenses, or usual Triplex or other safety mineral glass lenses ground into them is not that expensive nowdays. I checked and my frames are not pure titanium, but such an alloy with some crazy high titanium content.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 30, 2015)

commercially pure Titanium is expensive,

the alloyed stuff still isn't cheap but is easier to work and very springy without any kind of heat treat. The aircraft industry is using more and more titanium so more and more folks are learning how to work it, bringing the cost to manufacture down.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 30, 2015)

Huh. I gave up contact lenses a decade or so ago because of the hassle, but glasses are not trouble-free either. I wonder if I could stand to live with contacts and Bugz for cutting? No fogging issues that way.


----------

